# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp về Nâng Cấp >  Mấy bác pro cho em hỏi cách share dung lượng cua RAM sang cho VGA onboard với !!!!

## wetti

mấy bác cứa xem ảnh đi rồi trả lời em nhé !
thanks mấy bác lắm lắm !!!
:wub:

----------


## Thinhquang chemi

sao đăng bài giống nhau ko zậy ta?

----------


## zincos

bạn muốn chia thêm dung lượng vào vga thì vào bios hay sao y.

----------


## mrkhanh789

- bạn không post thòng tin về vga thì làm sao mà giúp bạn được.bạn chụp cả thẻ display nữa nhé.
- bạn dùng phần mềm này xem thếm thông tin về card hình rồi post lên nhé
http://www.techpowerup.com/downloads/1642i/gpu-z.0.3.5.exe

----------


## seovotinh

share dung lượng ram cho cảd màn hình thì vào bios là share được nhưng bạn phải chú ý đến dung lượng có thể share nhé (kái này phụ thuộc vào dung lượng ram của bạn)

----------

